# Rumor: Trump To Defund PBS and NPR



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have no doubt that it is on his radar. I would love to Pravda West shut down.



> My what a change. It has been almost exactly eight years since Obama floated the idea of making PBS the ONLY source of news for every outlet in the United States. From a central location in South Dakota, PBS would serve the same function as Berliner Rundfunk (Radio Berlin) served the NAZI regime in the 1920's and '30's, forcing every American news outlet to use Partei vetted news reports only on all national and international news.
> 
> Now, there is a rumor floating around that the far left NPR/PBS operation ion President Donald Trump's list of organizations to be defunded.
> 
> ...


Rumor: Trump To Defund PBS and NPR | Extrano's Alley, the facts about gun control, guns, and more

President Trump Could Slash $500 Million from Public Broadcasting

President Trump to Defund PBS/NPR? | True News (Video) - The Daily Coin


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Please, let it not just be a rumor.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

NO federal funds should go to PBS, NPR, Planned Parenthood et al...

(Damn, what the hell has happened?)


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Amazing how so called conservatives and the republicans fund leftist propaganda and programs that are obviously harmful and evil.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Amazing how so called conservatives and the republicans fund leftist propaganda and programs that are obviously harmful and evil.


It certainly is telling how most of our politicians are comfortable with violating their oaths and selling out their nation.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The day he does this I will throw a party. It should have been done long ago. It should have never had tax payer money.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> NO federal funds should go to PBS, NPR, Planned Parenthood et al...
> 
> (Damn, what the hell has happened?)


 I would love to say Trump, but the real answer is Hillary. Had they run anyone else trump would not be president we would have never got this chance. So we must thank the democrats from forcing the party to run Hillary.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> I would love to say Trump, but the real answer is Hillary. Had they run anyone else trump would not be president we would have never got this chance. So we must thank the democrats from forcing the party to run Hillary.


So you think that Bernie Sanders or Pocahontas would have beaten Trump?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> So you think that Bernie Sanders or Pocahontas would have beaten Trump?


 Bernie would have never been the front runner. He was only really there because no one was going to be allowed to run against Hillary. Bernie was for show. To answer you . I do think that they run any credible person yes. Most everyone I talk to voted Trump for the same reason I did, the Union workers I know voted Trump for the same reason .
He was not Hillary. Trump has Hillary to thank as do we for his victory. What really piss democrats off is they know it.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Bernie would have never been the front runner. He was only really there because no one was going to be allowed to run against Hillary. Bernie was for show. To answer you . I do think that they run any credible person yes. Most everyone I talk to voted Trump for the same reason I did, the Union workers I know voted Trump for the same reason .
> He was not Hillary. Trump has Hillary to thank as do we for his victory. What really piss democrats off is they know it.


I have to respectfully disagree. I think that the only person that could have run and beat Trump or Cruz if Trump had not run, would have been a Barrack Obama if he could have had a third term. The Dems had no one that would have beaten Trump after the damage done by Barry and gang. People were/are not only hurting financially, but afraid and angry.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I have to respectfully disagree. I think that the only person that could have run and beat Trump or Cruz if Trump had not run, would have been a Barrack Obama if he could have had a third term. The Dems had no one that would have beaten Trump after the damage done by Barry and gang. People were/are not only hurting financially, but afraid and angry.


 We will disagree on this one. They had people out there. Just the Hillary machine was in total control. A few nut cases were allowed to make a pretend challenge to her. We all knew in the end it would be Hillary.
I would have likely never voted for a Democrat. But there was a slim chance I would not have voted at all. This was the election a third party could have done some damage. Where were they? There was no 3rd party protest option. Hillary was such a scary though many of us had to Vote Trump. It was not a choice. It was the only option. For Trump to win Wisconsin was a big deal. A small almost meaningless state in the big picture. He won here for one reason. He was not Hillary.
I had not expected Trump to do much. He was a life long liberal. To my and others surprise he is doing what he said. Some times long shot work out.
If we live long enough, history will show. It was always about Hillary. I think Trump knew that. he did not have to win, all he had to do was let Hillary loose. or the GOP side trump was a protest vote. Often not very effective this time it was. Many figured if we ere going to lose, may as well rub it into the Rino's.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Defunding government propaganda is a good thing, the private media will be managed by the consumer, which is the way it should be....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> We will disagree on this one. They had people out there. Just the Hillary machine was in total control. A few nut cases were allowed to make a pretend challenge to her. We all knew in the end it would be Hillary.
> I would have likely never voted for a Democrat. But there was a slim chance I would not have voted at all. This was the election a third party could have done some damage. Where were they? There was no 3rd party protest option. Hillary was such a scary though many of us had to Vote Trump. It was not a choice. It was the only option. For Trump to win Wisconsin was a big deal. A small almost meaningless state in the big picture. He won here for one reason. He was not Hillary.
> I had not expected Trump to do much. He was a life long liberal. To my and others surprise he is doing what he said. Some times long shot work out.
> If we live long enough, history will show. It was always about Hillary. I think Trump knew that. he did not have to win, all he had to do was let Hillary loose. or the GOP side trump was a protest vote. Often not very effective this time it was. Many figured if we ere going to lose, may as well rub it into the Rino's.


If they had people out there, who were they? Sanders and Warren were the left's two big Clinton alternatives. They had no one. Word from some about the left, was that they were supporting Clinton at any cost as a payback, but were expecting her to be a one term POTUS. Even HRC's party knew that she was dog crap. I do agree that a good number voted for Trump as HRC was unacceptable, but post-election polling shows that security, the border and the economy were what led most to vote for Trump. Ted Cruz would be the POTUS right now if Trump had not run. 8 years of communism under Barry had most Americans ready for change.
You do realize that Trump won big time in an electoral college, right? I also agree with him and many others, that he won the popular vote as well after the dem fraud votes are removed.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Looks like Bert and Ernie are going to have to get jobs!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Gets my vote, defund them!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> If they had people out there, who were they? Sanders and Warren were the left's two big Clinton alternatives. They had no one. Word from some about the left, was that they were supporting Clinton at any cost as a payback, but were expecting her to be a one term POTUS. Even HRC's party knew that she was dog crap. I do agree that a good number voted for Trump as HRC was unacceptable, but post-election polling shows that security, the border and the economy were what led most to vote for Trump. Ted Cruz would be the POTUS right now if Trump had not run. 8 years of communism under Barry had most Americans ready for change.
> You do realize that Trump won big time in an electoral college, right? I also agree with him and many others, that he won the popular vote as well after the dem fraud votes are removed.


 I was a Cruz supporter. However there were a lot of GOP that would not have voted for him. Seemed like a down right hate aimed at him. In the end I don't care how he won. He has lifted my hopes from day 1 and still sleeping well. Yall drug me into voting for him. Thanks I needed that. We all needed that.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Those so-called "publicly funded stations" already have the same amount of commercial messages, and beg for money even more than, the private stations. They have to pay somehow for the enormous salaries their administrators pull down. If they are defunded, they will be ads 24/7. Worthless.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

And B'Bye sesame street the 1st stop of liberal brainwashing!
Eat the F' ing cookies, they taste better than the peas!


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

What reason could a rational person have for taking tax dollars from a person or entity and then give it to a for profit corporation?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

NPR would be worth funding if it did what it was designed to do... I think they have some good show but like any other form of mass communication...somebody decides that it needs to be a message and starts slanting it

if it was all programs like click and clack or a prairie home companion (before it went left wing) then ya.. but the news and other programs are so left it is truly obscene


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It looks like the rumor was correct.

Trump Budget Proposes Killing All Funding for PBS, NPR and National Endowment for the Arts


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Outstanding why should the tax payers be forced to fund their agenda.


----------

